# #3 engine to ID??



## myrickman (Oct 11, 2009)

Beginning resto for an old friend. This is what I usually start with...anyone have any ID ideas?? No flywheels on this one, but since the shaft is so buggered up, I am contemplating making a whole new crankshaft so I can put 2 flywheels on it. These restos go fairly fast compared to making something from scratch but you still have to correct a lot of mistakes in the original work.


----------



## myrickman (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the result of last weeks work. I ended up lengthening the crank by boring out the cheeks and installing drill rod for the mains. The rod was tack welded to the cheeks. All new stainless screws. The smaller ones were 12-32 odd balls with 5/16" heads and the larger ones are 1/4-20 with 3/8" heads. The flywheels are going for casting next week- have some nice curved spoke ones as a pattern. The slide valve mechanism and eccentric were pretty corroded... I cleaned them up without removing too much material. The engine operates smoothly and turns over easily.


----------



## 4156df (Dec 17, 2009)

It must be a great feeling to take a seeming pile of rust and turn it into an engine. Thanks for posting.

You mentioned you sent the flywheels out for casting. I don't know where you're located, but if it's in the US I be interested in where you have them done.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW !! What a difference. Most feel great to rescue old iron like that Thm:


----------



## deverett (Dec 21, 2009)

4156df  said:
			
		

> ... but if it's in the US I be interested in where you have them done.



Denis

If you want flywheel castings in the US, try Gary Martin http://www.martinmodel.com/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## myrickman (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the flywheels. I use Cattail foundry for all my gray iron castings. I live about an hour away so it works well for me. I am going up there tomorrow to discuss using silicone RTV for core box molds with their no-bake core sand. This one may get curved spokes....


----------



## myrickman (Mar 1, 2010)

Got the flywheels done. Here are the results. Working on the base and plinth- the raw pieces for the plinth are propping it up.. Making them out of 50 year old mahogany. Will post when done.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW! That is an amazing difference. Hard to believe after seeing the "original" condition that you received it in. I'm impressed.

Ed


----------



## Maryak (Mar 1, 2010)

myrickman,

Very impressive restoration - Congratulations. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Myrickman,
Very impressive work on your restoration. I live about a half hour from the Cattail Foundry so we must be within a stone's throw.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kendo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Myrickman,
         WoW what a transformation, looks fantastic now you have
         the flywheels on. I'd love to see it running.
         very impressive restoration well done

                      Ken


----------



## myrickman (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the kind and encouraging words gents!! Those flywheels really did dress it up- was hard to get a clean cut without chatter- many iterations on the tool bit to make it cut smooth. BTW they run real nice and true. The glue on the base is drying as I type. My friend gave me some small rope packing for the stuffing boxes so that and a few more gaskets should make her good to go. Philjoe5- PM me and we'll exchange addys. Compulsory youtube video coming when I get her running.


----------



## myrickman (Mar 7, 2010)

Still need to tighten up on the crosshead pin- a bit knocky. Here it is on the mahogany base.
Video at [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bLMg3aW2cc[/ame]


----------



## IronHorse (Mar 7, 2010)

Great Job :bow:

A bunch of rust transformed into a nice engine!


IronHorse


----------



## kendo (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Myrickman
          Great video, she still runs smooth even with the knocking.

                     Ken


----------

